
Social Autopsy: Fight Cyberbullying With… More Cyberbullying - exolymph
http://exolymph.com/2016/04/14/social-autopsy-fight-cyberbullying-with-more-cyberbullying/
======
Kristine1975
"Funny" thing is, what the author fears already happened with the website
"Racists Getting Fired": [http://www.dailydot.com/technology/tumblr-racists-
getting-fi...](http://www.dailydot.com/technology/tumblr-racists-getting-
fired-fake-screenshot/)

 _The Tumblr-account-turned-agent-of-social change doxes people who post
racist, homophobic, or otherwise bigoted remarks to their social media
accounts. RGF then shares their personal information so that followers can
contact said bigots ' employers and get them fired..._

 _In fact, that’s the exact tragedy that befell Brianna Rivera after her ex
submitted a fabricated screenshot of her Facebook page peppered with racist
remarks about Ferguson..._

So yes, this Kickstarter is/was a spectacularly bad idea.

